# NO Jazz Festival 2013?



## riverdees05

Does anyone know when the Jazz Festival is in 2013?  it it a week long?  It is on my wife's bucket list as of tonight, so my task is to find out when it is and try to find an exchange.


----------



## ronparise

Jazz Fest is always the last weekend in April and the first weekend in May..


----------



## Carol C

They just sent me their email announcing 2012 line-up, which looks great as usual. I already booked the first weekend of festival using Wyndham pts. Should be a fun time...hope I end up going again!


----------



## riverdees05

Is the first weekend the best?  Does it run Friday-Sunday?  Is there a website for it?  Is it to late to book something for the second weekend for 2012?  We are just getting back from Brewster, Mass the first the weekend this year.


----------



## cissy

*jazzfest link*

http://www.nojazzfest.com/


----------



## rcollinsny

*Rentals for 2012 Jazz Fest*

We have rentals available for the 2012 Jazz Festival in New Orleans for both weekends. We can get you into the Wyndham La Belle Maison or Avenue Plaza. Send me a PM or check our website below for more information.


----------



## 225chs

riverdees05 said:


> Is the first weekend the best?  Does it run Friday-Sunday?  Is there a website for it?  Is it to late to book something for the second weekend for 2012?  We are just getting back from Brewster, Mass the first the weekend this year.



First weekend is Fri-Sun. Second weekend is Thurs-Sun. Headliners are split between the two so either weekend works for me. There is free jazz thruout the quarter during the week as well


----------



## ronparise

225chs said:


> First weekend is Fri-Sun. Second weekend is Thurs-Sun. Headliners are split between the two so either weekend works for me. There is free jazz thruout the quarter during the week as well



If you are a Wyndham points owner, there is still midweek availability at either La Belle Maison and Avenue Plaza. [solicitation deleted]


----------



## tweetypeet

*Jazz Fest 2013 New Orleans*

New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival 2013 27 April- 6 May*
With 12 stages of soul-stirring music—jazz, gospel, Cajun, zydeco, blues, R&B, rock, funk, African, Latin, Caribbean, folk, and much more—the New Orleans Jazz & Heritage Festival is a singular celebration

2nd weekend headliners are usually best but it's all good.
Tons of hotels to pick from.  You can do the Bourbon Street or Royal Street histoic old hotels or stay at the hilton riverside (my favorite).
There will be shuttle service from all over to where the actual festival is.

http://www.nojazzfest.com/

Live webcast starts today at 2:00 CST from the Jazz Fest this weekend.

See you there next year.  I hope to take my mom and dad who have never been and my dad is a jazz musician (go figure).   They're 76 and 77.


----------

